# candida/adrenal fatigue



## Guest (Dec 20, 2006)

Have any of you looked into systemic candida and/or adrenal fatigue? I think these two things have contributed to many of my dp/dr symptoms, aka brain fog. There's so much info on the internet about these things and feelings of "unreality" that are associated with them.


----------



## valleyshadows (Dec 15, 2006)

really what doe it say??


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2006)

Candida

What Is Candida Albicans?

Candida Albicans is a yeast growth present in all of us and is normally controlled by bacteria in the intestines. But when something destroys helpful bacteria, the yeast begins to invade and colonize the body tissues. These yeast colonies release powerful chemicals into the bloodstream, causing such varying symptoms as lethargy, chronic diarrhea, yeast vaginitis, bladder infections, muscle and joint pain, menstrual problems, constipation and severe depression. The medical term for this yeast overgrowth is candidiasis (can di di' a sis).

Candida overgrowth is not a new problem, but is usually thought of as a minor infection of the mucous membranes, skin and nails. But the increased and sometimes excessive use of antibiotics, birth control pills and steriods will allow candidiasis to become a chronic, systemic infection that causes tissue damage throughout the body. Chemicals produced by the candida attack the immune system and if the immune system weakens, the candida will spread out into various body tissues and colonize.

Causes of Candida

What causes this normally harmless yeast to grow out of control? Several factors can lead to an overgrowth of candida. One is the use of antibiotics for extended periods. Broad spectrum antibiotics taken for respiratory, urinary or ear infections are especially harmful because they destroy the Candida-controlling bacteria, as well as disease-causing bacteria. Steroids such as Cortisone (Decadron or other cortisone-type drugs) suppress the immune system's ability to fight Candida growth. Any hormone imbalance caused by birth control pills or frequent pregnancies also favor Candida overgrowth. There are usually parasites as well somewhere in the body when there is high Candida. Another cause of Candida overgrowth can be from a low Acidophilus and Bifidus culture in the colon. It is imperative that there is enough of these two friendly bacterias in the system in order to control Candida overgrowth. Without these friendly bacteria Candida can and probably will become out of control.

Symptoms of Candida

Both men and women can have candidiasis. However it does occur more frequently in women (especially young women) with more severe effects. Candida symptoms fall into the following four main areas:

Gastrointestinal and Genitourinary Symptoms
These include constipation, diarrhea, gas, bloating, indigestion, heartburn, PMS, recurrent yeast vaginitis, vaginal burning and itching, vaginal discharge, loss of sexual feelings and prostitis.

Allergic Symptoms
(These symptoms occur with the passing of toxins into the bloodstream.) These symptoms include hayfever, earaches, bronchitis (recurrent), hives, headaches, sore throats, coughing, acne, nasal congestion, chemical sensitivities to tobacco smoke, perfume and foods. The person just feels "sick all over".

Disfunctioning Glandular and Organ Symptoms
These include infertility, menstrual problems, ovarian failure and ACTH deficiency, hypothyroidism, chronic lymphocystic thyroiditis, diabetes mellitus, impotence and endometriosis.

Emotional and Mental Symptoms
These occur because of central nervous system involvement. These include *poor memory, fatigue, drowsiness, feelings of unreality*, *incoordination, tingling and numbness*, joint pain, muscle weakness, muscle pain,* irritability, inability to concentrate, confusion and severe depression*


----------



## valleyshadows (Dec 15, 2006)

I was thinking of doing a Candida clease awhile go.....i do 4 cleanses a year but i have never done a Candida.... I don't take any Pharmaceutical drugs i eat healthy and try to take all my natural vitamins and B complexes..so pretty much i virtually don't get sick...its too bad i have Bad anxiety..not attacks...just anxiety (GAD) otherwise i would feel just great...anyways good post...


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm pretty much the same as you. No pharmaceuticals, I just stay on a healthy diet and try to keep up with the vitamins/supps. It's helped. I've got anxiety too which is kind of generalized as well- at this point all I am completely comfortable doing is staying at home and relaxing. The only time I feel an attack coming on is when I haven't eaten for awhile-makes the anxiety so much worse. I think it was a bad marijuana experience and a candida problem about a year ago which started all of this for me. I could still have candida..who knows. I feel like I know more than the doctors sometimes since all the research I end up doing online. ::sigh::


----------



## valleyshadows (Dec 15, 2006)

Yah i know what you mean....Doctors don't know shit about anxiety it seems...they should really spend more time researching anxiety because there are too many people suffering from it....i don't get panic attacks anymore just gad, im constantly fearing that im going to go insane from the way i think...it sucks...anxiety is just wasting my life....it just really pissed off.


----------

